# Importance of a Day/Night cycle



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I was just curious, my fish are up at all times of the day and night as far as I can tell, so what exactly is the importance of a day/night cycle in a fish tank?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

well everyone always says you shouldnt leave your tank lights on all day, and that they should be turned off at night. I was just curious as to why this is when my fish are awake at night anyways.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

No they aren't, fish rest at night.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

my beta does and so do my sunfish but every time i come into the room (even if i dont turn on the light) i can always see my guppies darting around in their tank.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol try an experiment leave your room light on all night and see how it makes u feel ive fallen asleep with the light on a few times and woke up feeling like crap. otherwise try staying in the dark for days on end. its just how there body tells them its time to sleep just like us when the sun rises and sets.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

that is odd that your guppies dart around. Perhaps they are reacting to the light shining into their tank when you open the door to your room or perhaps they are reacting to you! My guppies etc are all sleeping at night- they move very little unless a light is on. Do you have some fish that are night creatures such as a pleco? it may be disturbing the other fish.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

they are probably just reacting to u like he said. chances are if there is enough light for u to see them darting around its because ur waking them up and they have to be very cautious while sleeping in order for them to not get eaten so they will wake up pretty easy and they are probably darting around because they are spooked. fish will also sometimes wake up at night and move around a little then go back to sleep.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah your likely right and im waking them up when i enter the room.  just so that i dont offend anyone i wasnt intending to leave the light on the whole time i was just curious as to why the whole day/night thing was needed.

lol ive actualy slept with the light on before, but that was usualy when i was dead tired. Any time ive tried it when i wasnt i havent been able to get to sleep lol so yeah your right.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Photoperiod has a major effect on a fish's endocrine system, and thusly a major effect on it's hormone production. This wreaks havoc. 
That said, the manipulation of photoperiod is often a critical component of getting fish to spawn. You just have to do it correctly.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

interesting, (guess its a bit like, wintering a fish tank to get certain types of fish to spawn). Though im not sure I want my guppies to spawn more haha, ive already got too many and am at the point where im going to HAVE to figure out something to do with them.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

research shows in humans too that not getting sleep in the right amount messes up our hormones and makes us gain weight.
I have a friend who is over 300 lb. She plays stupid farm games on facebook until 3 and 4 am then goes to bed. Can hardly function when she gets up.
As a person who has had years of experience myself with shift work, it can really mess you up.
I have no idea why someone would get addicted to playing games enough to ruin your health. She should know better at her age.

Revolution I am a girl - that is why I call myself mousey and not mouse.I have been called mousey all my life as I tended to either have a rat or mouse on my shoulder or a hamster in a pocket. 
Husbansd has banned all such critters in our house so i am limited to 1 dog, 1 cat and the fish


----------

